# What breed is Raine?



## Rainy (May 17, 2010)

Hi, My husband and I are going to pick up our new soon to be cat today that we adopted! We are very excited!
Her name is *Raine*, same thing as Rain but with a e  She is around 1 to 1 1/2 years old and VERY friendly! I dont know a WHOLE lot about cats but I do know a few breeds and have been to a few cat shows and I can almost swear she is a Turkish Angora! I know it sounds crazy, a Turkish Angora being in a shelter but she has every single thing to make me think she is. I will get a few pics on here tonight hopfully, if not tomorrow so I can see what you guys think of her breed. I guess just check back on this thread later on to see if I posted pics :wink: 

-Rachel


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum, and as far as finding a pure-bred cat in a shelter, well, stranger things have happened and registered cats can fall on hard times, too. I've had several cats who reminded me of various breeds, but while I don't have registration or certificates documenting their heritage or ancestors, I just say they 'look like' whatever breed it is I think they resemble. Cat genetics fascinate me and I have learned that ALL of the various genetics that make up the myriad different nuances in breeds ... is out there ... ready and available to come together in random joinings and create some very interesting results. IMO, all cat breeds are, is someone who took some 'random joinings' that looked similar and bred them deliberately until they had created a breeding program that bred 'true-to-type' every time. Your kitty definitely sounds interesting and I can't wait to see her!

...and as someone whose new cat will probably be named _Skye_, I am *really* liking your _Raine_! :wink


----------



## Rainy (May 17, 2010)

sorry I havnt got any pics up yet, its been reallllly bussy lately with my husband starting new military classes and stuff.
But anyways, the name Raine has turned into Rainey :lol: as I have to add on the eee at the end because she's just too darn cute!

She's SUCH a sweeeeet kitty by the way, shes starting to open up mroe and more every day!

I will make sure to get pics up as soon as possible!


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

I am really looking forward to seeing pictures of your Rainey! And it's definitely possible to find a turkish angora in a shelter. In fact, if you search for them at petfinder.com there are several waiting for good homes. I found my own turkish angora wandering our apartment complex homeless over fourteen years ago. I didn't know he was a T.A. until the vet told me but it was the internet search on the breed that sold me. I had just thought Snow was a very unique cat but it turns out a lot of his traits are common among turkish angoras. Whether he is a pure breed or not, I really doubt it, but he had definitely spent some time in a cage or a carrier. To this day he will still walk willingly inside our cat carriers to take a nap. T.A's are wonderful cats (though really, I can't think of a breed that I don't think is wonderful). They can be a handful but they are definitely worth it.

Looking forward to hearing more about her!


----------

